# UFC 106



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Great fight night! I can't remember a bloodier UFC. Forest pulled out a close spit decision over Tito, and Anthony Johnson was dominated by Josh Koscek(sp).


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

It was a great fight. It was good to see Forest stay on his feet and fight. I was a little nervous when he went down in the first but he showed that Forest Griffin heart and finished well. I would have been nice to see Brock Lesnar fight though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope Brock will be able to fight again. Having some of his guts removed makes it a dim possibility.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah no doubt... Theres some good news on the net tonight.. But who knows.
http://www.dailyworldbuzz.com/latest-on ... alth/2028/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope so, I don't think anyone can beat Brock at this point unless he is unhealthy. The man is a beast.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I hope so, I don't think anyone can beat Brock at this point unless he is unhealthy. The man is a beast.


I think Fedor could beat him, the more I watch Fedor the more I realize he is really that good. I am not a Brock fan, but I hate to see him have to go out like this. He is exciting to watch, best of luck to him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't get the high regards for Fedor. I have watched him and have not been impressed much. Lesner is bigger, stronger, younger, and more athletic. Now that Brock has been training and learning stand-up and ground defense, I don't see anyone who can match up with him.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I don't get the high regards for Fedor. I have watched him and have not been impressed much. Lesner is bigger, stronger, younger, and more athletic. Now that Brock has been training and learning stand-up and ground defense, I don't see anyone who can match up with him.


It may be hard to believe, but Fedor is better on the ground than Lesner. He is a 100 times better on his feet and he is nearly as strong and quick, I think Lesner would lose for sure, but more than likely we will never see that match-up.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Fedor is NOT a better wrestler thank Brock! He is NOT stronger than Brock. And I think Fedor knows it. Why do you think he DUCKED when he had a chance to get more money and fight better fighters in the UFC to stay in the WEAK league he is in? Fedor is another version of Kimbo Slice, a lot of hype and little else.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Fedor is another version of Kimbo Slice, a lot of hype and little else.


I don't think so. Fedor has already beaten a ton of the big names out there. He has been in a ton of fights and nobody has been able to even come close to beating him. There is little incentive to come to the UFC for him right now. I used to think that Randy Couture could've beaten him, but my mind quickly changed after I saw Fedor dismantle Tim Silvia in a matter if seconds when Tim took Randy to the distance. To compare him to Kimbo is beyond absurd.

Another fighter currently not in the UFC that I think could take most any of the UFC's fighters is Gegard Mousasi. The UFC doesn't have a monopoly on talented fighters and many good fighters do not want to put up with Dana White, and the UFC's crap. I don't blame them because I am getting tired of the UFC primarily because I can't stand White.

I miss PRIDE FC, it was way more exciting than the UFC and I think had the better fighters at the time.

I should also add that Fedor has beaten Nogueira, (the man who recently beat Couture with ease) 3 times.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Randy is 46 years old, and he is way undersized for a heavyweight. Tim Silva was ran out of the UFC by stiff competition that is now being waxed by Brock. The UFC may not have ALL the top fighters, but they have MOST of them. Lesner, Silva, GSP, Penn, Machida, Evans, among the best of the best. Very few dominant fighters from other leagues enter the UFC and stand toe to toe with UFC fighters. Dan Hendersen is my favorite Pride fighter ever, and he is mid-tier in the UFC. Same goes for many other top Pride fighters. The UFC is the most popular for many reasons, one is the level of competition. No other league comes close to the depth of quality.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Randy is 46 years old, and he is way undersized for a heavyweight. Tim Silva was ran out of the UFC by stiff competition that is now being waxed by Brock. The UFC may not have ALL the top fighters, but they have MOST of them. Lesner, Silva, GSP, Penn, Machida, Evans, among the best of the best. Very few dominant fighters from other leagues enter the UFC and stand toe to toe with UFC fighters. Dan Hendersen is my favorite Pride fighter ever, and he is mid-tier in the UFC. Same goes for many other top Pride fighters. The UFC is the most popular for many reasons, one is the level of competition. No other league comes close to the depth of quality.


You do realize that Anderson Silva was from Pride don't you? So was Rampage, as well as Shogun, who many argue actually beat Machida. Nogueira is from Pride as well, and he looks to be ready to start beating top UFC heavyweights. You are aware that at one time, the better fighters from the UFC were leaving it for Pride because Pride payed its fighters more? In its hayday, Pride had much more, and better quality big names. If Pride still existed, many of the UFC's current big names would not be with them now. But all this is pointless as I was mainly challenging your absurd assessment that Fedor is on the same level as Kimbo. It also doesn't matter why Silvia left, Fedor still took care of him better than Randy did, and Randy(whose prime has now expired) was not 46 at the time he fought Silvia.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> You do realize that Anderson Silva was from Pride don't you? So was Rampage, as well as Shogun, who many argue actually beat Machida. Nogueira is from Pride as well, and he looks to be ready to start beating top UFC heavyweights. You are aware that at one time, the better fighters from the UFC were leaving it for Pride because Pride payed its fighters more? In its hayday, Pride had much more, and better quality big names. If Pride still existed, many of the UFC's current big names would not be with them now. But all this is pointless as I was mainly challenging your absurd assessment that Fedor is on the same level as Kimbo. It also doesn't matter why Silvia left, Fedor still took care of him better than Randy did, and Randy(whose prime has now expired) was not 46 at the time he fought Silvia.


I underlined the important words. :mrgreen:

When I compared Fedor to Slice I was meaning he is over-hyped and not nearly as good as the hype.

Nogueria is good, that is why he came to the UFC, same for Anderson Silva, and "Little Nog". Rampage has now left reality and gone on to LaLa land, er I mean Hollywierd. Randy was over 40 and way undersized when he fought Silvia. His amazing talent is what made him champion at heavyweight. But, in today's world even in his prime he could not hang with the monsters at heavyweight, Randy himself said that last week.

You seem stuck in the past, get with today. Pride is gone, the UFC IS at the top of the heap and growing bigger/stronger. All the Pride top fighters have figured that out, when will you? :? :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Fedor is NOT a better wrestler thank Brock! He is NOT stronger than Brock. And I think Fedor knows it. Why do you think he DUCKED when he had a chance to get more money and fight better fighters in the UFC to stay in the WEAK league he is in? Fedor is another version of Kimbo Slice, a lot of hype and little else.


Let me restate that, Fedor is better on the ground, he may not be a better wrestler, but he is better on the ground. Fedor is not as strong, but he is smarter. Brock makes one little mistake, he would be tapping. He didn't duck, he just didn't want to put up with the UFC's ****. I like Dana White, but he is a dick, why do you think many fighters keep leaving and getting in fueds with him. Kimbo Slice, as being shown in the Ultimate Fighter, is one dimensional. There are not many people that can beat him in a street brawl, but as has been shown he has no ground game. Fedor is probably the most well rounded fighter out there. I hope that these two meet someday and everyone will see how good Fedor is.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

To compare Nogueira to Lesnar is insane. If you remember Mir destroyed Nogueira and then promptly got his @ss handed to him by Lesnar. In my opinion Fedor dosen't overpower guys like Brock and I would bet on Lesnar any time if he was at 100%


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> To compare Nogueira to Lesnar is insane. If you remember Mir destroyed Nogueira and then promptly got his @ss handed to him by Lesnar. In my opinion Fedor dosen't overpower guys like Brock and I would bet on Lesnar any time if he was at 100%


Overpowering is not the most important factor or the strongest guy would always win, which is not the case. Fedor has fought guys double his weight, most of opponents have been bigger and stronger than him, yet he only has one loss. Also comparisons are hard because people match up differently. Mir beat Nogueira and Lesnar beat Mir, but does that automatically mean Lesnar beats Nogueira, no, more than likely, but you never know until they meet up. I am not trying to take anything away from Lesnar, he is an animal, but I think Fedor is one person who could be him.


----------

